# Leaking Distributor internal seal Fix



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Over the last 10 years I have bought 3 spare distributor assemblies for my Sentra and Pulsar from the auto salvage yards. Each one has at some point started to leak oil inside and I have gotten a little fed up with the problems it causes. 
Last week I tore apart one of my spare distributor assemblies and measured/ identified the seal. It is a 22mm OD X 12.45mm ID X 6mm wide with a counter-clockwise rotation direction. After checking all my local auto parts stores, I found a part number but nobody was able to order it for me. Advance Auto parts lists a BWD part number: DG23 
After checking Ebay and other sites I finally found a supplier. Oil Seal, Hitachi Ignition Distributor for Nissan (Regular) Counter Clock-wise Ref# B2131-01M00

They sell them for $3.50 each so I bought 3. Has anyone else found a source for these seals? I was quite supprised that they are so hard to find, maybe I should start re-selling them on Ebay!
Bob


----------



## frunch (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm glad you posted this! I just identified an oil leak coming from the bottom of the distributor on my ga16i. Is there any particular reason these leak, or is it just a part that wears out over time? I'll probably go ahead and order a spare just in case it should happen again. Thanks for the link!

Trevor


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Apparantly you can get the seal from Nissan. When I checked out the site, I noticed what looked like a Nissan P/N: B2131-01M00. I went to 1stAAANissanParts.com and entered the number and it showed up! It was more expensive at $8.05+shipping (Nissan MSRP $11.18), but I was surprised to see they offered it!


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

It seems that they start leaking as the old seal dries out and gets hard. The thing that baffles me is that I see this seal is commonly used over dozens of cars, and yet auto parts stores typically can not get it. I was about ready to special order it from a very expensive bearring supplier when I found that site.
SJM, it is good to see there are other sites that list that seal, even if they cost more, at least they are available.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

the distributor on my 90 was doing this also, leaking internally, I ended up buying a brand new one from oem-surplus, think it was like $50 delivered.

Good deal on finding the replacement seal though.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

That Nissan part number on the Nissan FAST program doesn't list as being used on the B12 for some reason. I'm not doubting it is the correct part just saying. I just looked it up using the cross reference function to see what else they say it fits, came up under the N12 and T11 models. The N12 is the pulsar the T11 isn't even listed under the US models, perhaps it was supposed to say B11???

Also found using FAST that for the B12 distributor they do not show a complete breakdown for the distributor but for the B11 they do.


----------

